# Found a squeaky friend



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

I noticed this little guy squeaking as he was trying to scamper down one of the gutters at work. My wife and I couldn't figure out where he came from so we've decided to adopt. There's rattlesnakes around every corner out here and we figured that would be a pretty lame fate.

Name suggestions?

We're heading straight to pick up kitten formula and essentials for him in about 45 mins.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

Sneaky pete


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

How about Lucky 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

Dang! I wish I had seen these! My wife decided on Ravioli.

We fed him some puppy formula, seems to like it. And now he's got a temporary bed and a heating pad.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

Cute little guy


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

What I would really like to find is a Duck! I would almost kill for a pet duck! Or maybe 2..


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I can’t tell if he’s a field mouse or a rat. The tail makes me think rat but then again I’ve never owned a field mouse. If it is a rat, they can make some of the most wonderful pets you could ever imagine. I ended up with 2 lab rats by mistake as a teen and was blown away by how intelligent and sweet they were. They lived a few years, but not nearly long enough. Make sure to do your research and get him checked out with a vet to make certain he’s free of disease and all that good stuff.

Be very mindful of aerosols and overheating Teflon pans in the house. The Teflon thing holds true to birds as well. It goes off as a gas if overheated and is deadly to small creatures.

I had just about every pet you could imagine growing up. My sister would ask for pets, then get bored with them, and blam.. I was suddenly the owner of two rats and god knows how many other things throughout the years..


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

Thanks for the advice!

My wife thinks he's a "white footed mouse" he has a pretty distinct patch of dark fur on his back leg(s) and the picture looks right. I guess most people just call them deer mice or field mice. I won't be able to get him into a vet for at least a week. I hope he makes it that long. We're already preparing ourselves to feed him throughout the night.

Hopefully, because he's so small, his shots will be small and less expensive. We'll see.. he might not even need shots.


----------



## Blowhard79 (Jan 13, 2021)

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Dang! I wish I had seen these! My wife decided on Ravioli.
> 
> We fed him some puppy formula, seems to like it. And now he's got a temporary bed and a heating pad.
> View attachment 372648
> ...


Ravioli is the best


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

Well.. he's dead..

Just kidding. We decided we're going to call wildlife rescue in the morning and hand him over. I don't want to end up with me or my wife or one of our pups getting a disease. Plus we'd both feel pretty awful if he died in our care. They may feed him to another animal or actually rehabilitate him, I'm not sure if I want to know.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

looks sorta like a kangaroo rat,although i have never seen a baby one,i have seen the adults and they have long back feet like that,wildlife will relocate him to another "nest" and mother till he can fend for himself [at least thats what they do in AZ]


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Years ago kid brought these home 😳


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> What I would really like to find is a Duck! I would almost kill for a pet duck! Or maybe 2..


Geese make great pets and yard guards.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

Portboy said:


> Years ago kid brought these home 😳
> View attachment 372671
> 
> View attachment 372670


Lol, I brought home a baby chicken when I was 11 or so and managed to keep her overnight until my parents discovered it and made me take her back.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

Whytey said:


> Geese make great pets and yard guards.


My dad tried to show me how much fun it was to shake their necks, not enough to hurt them (I don't think), just to piss them off. I ended up getting chased around a big field by probably 50 or more of them until my dad yelled at me to just drop the loaf of bread. I might try my luck with geese again now that I'm grown..


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

skarrd said:


> looks sorta like a kangaroo rat,although i have never seen a baby one,i have seen the adults and they have long back feet like that,wildlife will relocate him to another "nest" and mother till he can fend for himself [at least thats what they do in AZ]


That's what I thought too, but my wife said he should already have a tuft on the end of his tail. I don't know about that.. 
I hope they can relocate him, I'm trying to fall back asleep after feeding him again.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Apparently if you raise a goose from young they will bond and follow you like dog.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

He is cute. I brought home 3 field mice years ago for my son. I put them in a clear, plastic aquarium that had a vented lid with slits about 1/8" wide. I got up the next morning and they were gone. I don't know how they got up a foot to chew through the lid but they did.
As you said, they aren't domestic animals and may carry a disease.


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Lol, I brought home a baby chicken when I was 11 or so and managed to keep her overnight until my parents discovered it and made me take her back.


Lol what we had was goslings in that box the feathered cobra 🐍😂


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

they used to put peacocks out in the citrus groves in AZ,attack birds,noisy too,made it tuff to snitch oranges,lol


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Those geese are NO joke lol. They hurt when they bite too, the toothless bastages. Nothing like getting nipped in the ass by a goose as you’re running for your life 🤣


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> Those geese are NO joke lol. They hurt when they bite too, the toothless bastages. Nothing like getting nipped in the ass by a goose as you’re running for your life 🤣


You try trumpeter swan 🦢 there big ass birds


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Portboy said:


> You try trumpeter swan 🦢 there big ass birds


No thank you! Lol


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

We had hamsters when we were kids. They were fun except for the cleaning the cage part. Every Saturday morning was cage cleaning time.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

Good on you for looking out for natures creatures. I like to do my part where I can, I found this little leveret injured on a road and unresponsive but just about breathing a couple months back. I took it in and did my best, it made it a couple of weeks and gained strength and confidence. One day it choked while I was feeding it from a syringe, it was still quite weak. Little bugger died in my hands there and then 😭 I know I gave it a far better chance at life than it had when I found it though so there’s comfort to take in that. Most hunters are animal lovers, something that people struggle to get their heads around.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

In 2008, we rescued a baby squirrel that fell out of a tree during a rainstorm. We were successful in releasing him back to the wild at about 3 months. My wife had to carry him to work and feed him every two hours at first. More than a year after release, he came back into the house and took refuge between my feet to escape the noise of a church procession in the street. It was an incredible experience, but I highly recommend turning rescued wildlife over to a rescue center.


----------

